# TUG T-shirt ideas



## TUGBrian

So I have been discussing a new T-shirt design with a local friend of mine that will utilize the oval TUG logo in the center.

What I want however, is for a vote on what phrase or phrases should appear above or below the main oval logo!

I must admit, the number one shirt request I get is for folks to wear to timeshare presentations...so why not give you what you ask for!

so lets hear your ideas on what quotes/phrases you would like to see on a TUG Tshirt!  The best ones will be printed as samples and ill give them away for various events.  Ill also upload them to the cafe press shop so you can order any you like as well as provide the high res graphic for anyone to download and put on a shirt themselves if they like!  


_top Ideas sofar available for purchase:_

1. KEEP CALM AND BUY RESALE - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1750535&postcount=13

2.  I PAID $1 FOR MY TIMESHARE (new logo) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1750542&postcount=16

3. I paid $1 for my Timeshare (classic logo)  - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1750774&postcount=27

4. For owners who love Timeshares - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1751730&postcount=45


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...a private suggestion for a chive-like shirt

Keep Calm and Buy Resale


----------



## Passepartout

*Oh Boy!*

I was hoping this would happen. You know I like the "Buy Resale, Save Thousands" on the back, bowling shirt style.

or, "Timeshare knowledge by Timeshare Users".

or, "Ask me about my $1 Timeshare".

or, "Strength in Numbers"

or, "Timeshare Truth Squad"

Jim


----------



## kelm

All Resale
All the Time.


----------



## ace2000

I vote to make the "Timeshare Users Group" stand out more on the logo - or to be the phrase you're looking for.  

Few people are going to be curious about the word "TUG", will they?  Just my suggestion.


----------



## Tank

If they don't sell timeshares, all the good deals are going to disappear. 

They got my money, I learned the hard way , somebody has to help keep it going.

We will see them here. Most of us paid our dues.

Timeshare Bug

 I found Tug


----------



## TUGBrian

all suggestions welcome, i just threw those designs up using a quick little t-shirt maker tool...certainly not final versions of anything.


----------



## ace2000

Timeshare Users Group

                           TUG

Save Thousands  - Just Ask


----------



## silentg

Do you have any of the old T shirts left...mine is wearing out, I like the original design!


----------



## vacationhopeful

My $1 got me their
      $20,000
Timeshare on TUG

*******

My ONE DOLLAR
timeshare sells new 
for $20,000 ... both 
are USED after 1 night.

********

My USED Timeshare 
allows me to feel RICH!


*********

My vacation stays are
not spent staying HOME ....
I visit my $1 TS condos.


----------



## TUGBrian

silentg said:


> Do you have any of the old T shirts left...mine is wearing out, I like the original design!



ill look around, but the only ones I think I have left have some weird brown stains on them from the box they were in.


----------



## TUGBrian

so this site lets you play around and manipulate shirts to say pretty much anything with any logo....prices seem fairly cheap too.  ordering 20 shirts and they are under 14 dollars each.

http://www.customink.com/lab?ref=nav_v2


----------



## TUGBrian

let me know if this link works for the general public...

http://www.customink.com/lab?cid=vv...6684&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-5-_-Body_txt-_-viewlink


----------



## TUGBrian

found the original TUG graphic for those of you that like it...TUG members are free to use this to make appropriate items (tshirts/etc) for their own personal use.


----------



## TUGBrian

here is one with the original logo

http://www.customink.com/designs/tu...IL-40778&cm_mmc=share-_-emailb-_-button-_-end


----------



## TUGBrian

How about this one for you $1 fans =)

http://www.customink.com/designs/tu...IL-40778&cm_mmc=share-_-emailb-_-button-_-end

changed the tshirt from red to white and the font to blue and cut 4 dollars off the cost of this shirt.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> found the original TUG graphic for those of you that like it...TUG members are free to use this to make appropriate items (tshirts/etc) for their own personal use.




I really like this one and would purchase if made available


----------



## csxjohn

TUGBrian said:


> ill look around, but the only ones I think I have left have some weird brown stains on them from the box they were in.



You sent me one of those and it had no stains on it at all.  I love that design.


----------



## csxjohn

I think learning to buy resale is only half the  TUG story.

Maybe someone can come up with a saying to point out that TUG has great ideas for unloading your unwanted timeshare.


----------



## MichaelColey

All I Really Need to Know I Learned on TUG


----------



## klpca

While I appreciate all of the resale information, some of those messages are like rubbing salt in the "retail" wound. I bought most of my timeshares for $5 (paid actual cash for two of them - but nowhere near retail), but I don't tell people at the resort that I did. If, in the course of conversation, they mention buying additional weeks I let them know about resale. 

How about making the message about maximizing your timeshare purchase? Or a message about knowledge=power?


----------



## TUGBrian

Well, the reason behind some of those is that many folks have expressed interest in shirts they can specifically wear to a sales presentation.

also it appears you can buy the designs above right on the links I have posted, although it seems a bit steep to me at 23 bucks each for a T-shirt.

if you get a group buy of 10, they are much cheaper at 15 I think?


----------



## Passepartout

Whatever you decide, Brian. Put me down for an XL.


----------



## klpca

TUGBrian said:


> Well, the reason behind some of those is that many folks have expressed interest in shirts they can specifically wear to a sales presentation.
> 
> also it appears you can buy the designs above right on the links I have posted, although it seems a bit steep to me at 23 bucks each for a T-shirt.
> 
> if you get a group buy of 10, they are much cheaper at 15 I think?



Well, that's a different audience, lol! I was thinking of other owners that I meet by the pool.


----------



## TUGBrian

a pool shirt is a great idea.

what phrase would you like to see on it...or what phrase would get your attention if you saw it being worn at the pool to invite you to ask questions.


----------



## Passepartout

How about the 'classic' Palm tree logo and ' Adopt a Timeshare- same benefits, le$$ co$t.


----------



## TUGBrian

thinking that falls in line with the "I got my timeshare for $1" one above no?

hows this?

http://www.customink.com/lab?cid=vv...6684&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-5-_-Body_txt-_-viewlink

changed the shirt to plain white and it cut 2 dollars off the cost.


----------



## TUGBrian

this one might work too

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product2.aspx?number=1578106430


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> this one might work too
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product2.aspx?number=1578106430



Both of those are good- if a little 'in their face' for the salesroom. They oughtta shorten a presentation really well. They would work just fine around the pool too, for recruiting TUGgers. $20 isn't the cheapest T-shirt I ever bought, but not the most dear either. By a bunch. Think of it this way: No T-shirt is as expensive as the free one you get by buying a developer timeshare week.

Jim


----------



## taffy19

Timeshare Users Group
with the sun and palm tree picture and then 
www.tug2.net

Read TUG and save big money and join the Group for more saving tips!

I feel that it is less harsh towards a resort that we are visiting.  They may not like it anyway but you may get some inquiries privately from curious folks.


----------



## SmithOp

I paid more for this T Shirt than my Timeshare!

I paid developer prices, now I'm dollar cost averaging additional weeks, literally!


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

SmithOp said:


> I paid more for this T Shirt than my Timeshare!


:hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian

note that the cafepress shirt is 14 dollars if you buy in a pack of 10.


----------



## taffy19

SmithOp said:


> I paid more for this T Shirt than my Timeshare!
> 
> I paid developer prices, now I'm dollar cost averaging additional weeks, literally!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


This will get people curious.  Very clever!  You better have cards handy to give out too. 

I have sent several people to TUG when we met at a resort but I always have to give them my email address or ask for theirs to send them the links they are interested in which is mainly the Marriott Board.  I know that some have joined.


----------



## SmithOp

iconnections said:


> This will get people curious.  Very clever!  You better have cards handy to give out too.
> 
> I have sent several people to TUG when we met at a resort but I always have to give them my email address or ask for theirs to send them the links they are interested in which is mainly the Marriott Board.  I know that some have joined.




My wife calls TUG the timeshare bloggers, she just enjoys our trips without knowing how I get them. She tells me to go to the hot tub and talk to your people because they always ask her what we own.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> a pool shirt is a great idea.
> 
> what phrase would you like to see on it...or what phrase would get your attention if you saw it being worn at the pool to invite you to ask questions.




*IF YOU'RE PLANNING TO SPEND $20,000 ON A TIMESHARE, LET ME SHOW YOU HOW TO BUY IT FOR $1.00. WE CAN SPLIT THE DIFFERENCE! *

Dave


----------



## silentg

Whenever I wear my TUG T-shirt it always invites conversations about timeshares, I need a new one in Large! I like the original one IMHO the ones with sayings on them would make others think I was a timeshare salesperson


----------



## Craigvince

"The truth about timeshares that developers don't want you to know"

"Timeshare truths, not sales tales"

"How do you know when a timeshare salesperson is lying?"


----------



## TUGBrian

for those of you who want the original logo on a plain white T-shirt

http://www.customink.com/designs/or...IL-40778&cm_mmc=share-_-emailb-_-button-_-end

guess printing it that large makes it cost more...21 bucks for a single t-shirt seems high to me.


----------



## SueDonJ

SmithOp said:


> My wife calls TUG the timeshare bloggers, she just enjoys our trips without knowing how I get them. *She tells me to go to the hot tub and talk to your people* because they always ask her what we own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



HAHAHAHA!!!!  Don asks me, "are you talking to your invisible timeshare friends again?"

I like the original TUG logo.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Research before you buy"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Rescind, Research and Decide what's best for you"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Learn everything you need to know on TUG"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"I was a newbie now I'm a TUGGer"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Learn how to book great vacations"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Become a timeshare expert"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Learn how to buy, sell, exchange and rent"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Learn and share your timeshare experience"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Avoid getting scammed. Check out TUG"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"Time is on your side. Don't buy a timeshare until you visit TUG"_

JMHO....I prefer a small logo in the upper corner of the front of the shirt and perhaps the large logo centered on the back of the shirt.


----------



## alwysonvac

Two more...

*Timeshare User Group*
_"We love timesharing"_

*Timeshare User Group*
_"For those who love timesharing"_


----------



## vacationhopeful

alwysonvac said:


> Two more...
> 
> *Timeshare User Group*
> _"We love timesharing"_
> 
> *Timeshare User Group*
> _"For those who love timesharing"_



Add perhaps:

*Timeshare User Group *
_"Free knowledge to USE your timeshare"_


----------



## csxjohn

klpca said:


> Well, that's a different audience, lol! I was thinking of other owners that I meet by the pool.



I have learned that telling peeps about this site is not enough.  The next time I see them they ask what that site was.

I made some business cards, with Brian's permission, using the red TUG logo and having the two web sites along with my user names on them.  Those that are interested take the cards, what happens after that I really don't know.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats not bad!

with the TUG logo (either of them) and the quote "Owners who love Timesharing!"

Here we go

http://www.customink.com/lab?cid=vv...6684&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-5-_-Body_txt-_-viewlink

changed this one to a plain white t-shirt and it cut 2 dollars off the cost.


----------



## TUGBrian

I really like that last comment, I think it would be perfect for wear while on vacation at a resort and speaks more towards a positive vs the often deemed negative resale ones that some folks might shy away from!

Shall definately buy both of these and test them out on my two timeshare trips later this year and report back the results =)

also as a way to "discount" the t-shirts....if you post a picture of you (or a loved one) wearing one of the above shirts on vacation, ill give you a free year membership extension...so thats 15 bucks off the retail price =)

bonus brownie points awarded for:

1. getting a salesman to wear the shirt
2. picture taking place in a sales presentation
3. picture taken while giving your own personal "why tug/timesharing is so awesome" lecture at a timeshare pool/beach/bar/whatever surrounded by bewildered owners


----------



## travs2

*TUG t-shirt*

For a timeshare presentation:

Buy Resale Save Thousands 



For Poolside:

 TIMESHARE USERS GROUP
      Float with Owners
          tugbbs.com


----------



## alwysonvac

I like the positive spin too !! 

I also like the idea of business cards, flyers, buttons, etc (any type of material folks can walk away with and refer to later).


----------



## bobpark56

*Told I was receiving a t-shirrt, never received it*

You told me some time ago you were sending me a T-shirt. I never received it, What's up?


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure bob, I have sent all the t-shirts out and sent emails letting folks know.  I am sorry that you did not receive it


----------



## hjtug

TUGBrian said:


> let me know if this link works for the general public...
> 
> http://www.customink.com/lab?cid=vv...6684&cm_mmc=hotlink-_-5-_-Body_txt-_-viewlink



Brian,

I was able to open the link without logging in.  I had to login to reply to your question.  Nice shirts!

Henry


----------



## TUGBrian

excellent, im glad the links to the shirts work without having to log into that customink site!


----------



## silentg

Hi Brian, are you going to order at least 20 Shirts? If so I will buy 2 of them one Large and one extra Large, they are cheaper if you buy in bulk. Let me know if you are not going to buy them, we could get a group together on here to purchase, I am sure you can sell at least 20 shirts? What do other TUG members want to do?


----------



## TUGBrian

I will probably get 10 of them for sure, i sent in an email asking if I could split up the design and still get the discount (ie 5/5).

but if enough people want a specific type we can certainly work something out on a bulk purchase.


----------



## JPD

So many times I have been in the elevator with a sales weasel and thier victims. I wish I had anyone of those saying on a T-shirt.


----------



## WinniWoman

When you have it figured out I will take one as well!


----------



## melisarn

I will take a large of any one everyone decides on... I like the old design too!
Do you have some printable cards that we can print too?


----------



## vacationtime1

How about:

*Timeshare User Group*
"For those who love timesharing -- but hate paying retail"


----------



## Kaelyn

*T-shirt options*

I like  "Timeshare Truth Squad" and "Adopt a Timeshare"  heck maybe "Research FTW!" you could do a play on the animal rescue societies' 'adopt your next best friend' approach.  I'd love to have a TUG T-shirt to wear, but I'm not particularly fond of the old logo. 

I've met up with a lot of people at various resorts who were considering buying... I told them to go to TUG, and the ridiculously low price I paid for mine.  No small number of them said "that's not possible!", and I've pulled out my tablet, pulled up the site, and showed them. They are ASTOUNDED. I am so happy I found this site!


----------



## TUGBrian

such a good story!

shall let everyone know once I hear back from the tshirt people on the numbers discount.


----------



## WeldonSD

I want a "I paid $1 for my last Timeshare" if for no other occasion to wear to Owner updates. They would spin you out quick as possible.


----------



## vacationhopeful

WeldonSD said:


> I want a "I paid $1 for my last Timeshare" if for no other occasion to wear to Owner updates. They would spin you out quick as possible.



I would add "and I have the receipt to PROVE IT."


----------



## TUGBrian

ok heres the deal.

to qualify for the 20 shirt discount, all the shirts have to be of the same design.

and sadly, the discount for the original TUG logo shirts is very small (less than a dollar)...so for those of you that want those types...you can just order them right there on the page.

all orders (including single tshirts) are free shipping...so that takes some of the sting out of buying a 20 dollar white tshirt!


----------



## TUGBrian

ive changed the colors of all the shirts to plain white (except the green chive one, which I personally like).

this cut between 2 and 4 dollars off the price of the shirts!  now they should all be right at 21 dollars shipped....and you can order directly from the links above.

and note that if you get a shot of yourself wearing the shirt on vacation at a Timeshare and post it here, youll get a free membership extension which makes the shirt less than 5 dollars!


----------



## Passepartout

Thanks Brian,

Now, would it be too difficult to post which of the "above" links and designs we can click on to order? There have been so many designs and suggestions that I and I suspect others are confused.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

i edited the very first thread to include the current popular items all with links to purchase if you want one of those.


----------



## TUGBrian

although, someone just turned me on to teespring.com  apparently they can make these a bit cheaper...and folks can order them individually as well as part of a larger campaign!

but if you want one asap...the links above will work fine =)


----------



## MichaelColey

My wife and I own an apparel business, and we could probably do a better price than this, especially if the demand over a period of time (say the next year) is more like 50-100 pieces (which could be ordered and shipped one at a time).

Drop me an email if you're interested, Brian, and we can work out some details.


----------



## TUGBrian

sent you a PM.


----------



## TUGBrian

note i am working on cleaning up the original TUG logo (the font is terrible..but the main image will remain the same)...and when thats done ill make some more shirts available with various sayings and the original logo so many folks like!


----------



## TUGBrian

also, someone submitted this graphic, I kinda like the handwritten type on the top myself!


----------



## csxjohn

MichaelColey said:


> My wife and I own an apparel business, and we could probably do a better price than this, especially if the demand over a period of time (say the next year) is more like 50-100 pieces (which could be ordered and shipped one at a time).
> 
> Drop me an email if you're interested, Brian, and we can work out some details.



I like the idea of saving money and when you can do it while giving business to a regular TUG contributor, all the better.

Beside, he'll make sure the quality and customer service will be perfect so he doesn't get beat up here on the forum.:hysterical:


----------



## pedro47

ace2000 said:


> I vote to make the "Timeshare Users Group" stand out more on the logo - or to be the phrase you're looking for.
> 
> Few people are going to be curious about the word "TUG", will they?  Just my suggestion.



Sorry I missed this tread but I liked the above caption.  . Also, dark t-shirts colors are not attractive to the human eye in my humble opinion.


----------



## MichaelColey

csxjohn said:


> I like the idea of saving money and when you can do it while giving business to a regular TUG contributor, all the better.
> 
> Beside, he'll make sure the quality and customer service will be perfect so he doesn't get beat up here on the forum.:hysterical:


I posted that before I saw the teespring.com prices.  I can't beat their price, especially with multiple ink colors.  I can come really close for a single ink color.  The main advantage I can offer over teespring.com is the ability for the shirts to be ordered at any time (instead of only being able to order during a 7-21 day campaign).

It's Brian's call, and I certainly won't be offended if he goes with them.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh yea, definately going with plain white or tan t-shirts....the colors listed above were just samples (other than the green one, which is green for a reason).

if we come out with a super popular particular style of shirt that everyone wants, im perfectly OK with setting it up permanently on Michales site for any TUGGERS to buy as often as they like.  I would also prefer money and business go to a TUG member...but as mentioned before...when we get into the multi color type shirts...the cost goes way up unfortunately...but its all up to members on how much they want to spend.  

None of these shirts are set up with any profit margin for TUG, I am trying to make these as cheaply as possible for members to purchase and wear while on vacation!


----------



## taterhed

I might be late, but here's my inputs!



got tug front 



got tug back


coffee t front 


coffee t back


----------



## TUGBrian

haha...that coffee one is hilarious!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, finally got the original graphic down to under 10 colors!

hows this?  this shirt would be $15 (plus shipping) on the teespring site.  adding all those colors really made a difference in cost!


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> ok, finally got the original graphic down to under 10 colors!
> 
> 
> 
> hows this?  this shirt would be $15 (plus shipping) on the teespring site.  adding all those colors really made a difference in cost!




A little loud for me...but this may be good for most TUGgers... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian

the graphic itself?  or the phrase?


----------



## MichaelColey

I like it!


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> the graphic itself?  or the phrase?




Both. I'd be more likely to wear an understated shirt - particularly a polo - with a small logo and very short phrase (the web address really isn't necessary...everyone can Google if they're interested...and I think your public web address is particularly geeky that some might not think it's real). I don't wear t-shirts often, and when I do they won't have a full shirt advertisement (and won't have anything on the back).

Btw, in future please quote at least one character from my post if you want me to reply...I don't always see threads in the unread listing but I do receive Tapatalk notifications whenever I'm quoted and much more likely to read and respond.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian

Ken555 said:


> Both. I'd be more likely to wear an understated shirt - particularly a polo - with a small logo and very short phrase (the web address really isn't necessary...everyone can Google if they're interested...and I think your public web address is particularly geeky that some might not think it's real). I don't wear t-shirts often, and when I do they won't have a full shirt advertisement (and won't have anything on the back).
> 
> Btw, in future please quote at least one character from my post if you want me to reply...I don't always see threads in the unread listing but I do receive Tapatalk notifications whenever I'm quoted and much more likely to read and respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Im happy to make an attempt to please everyone, but the one off shirts seem to be very expensive!  It was my hope to find a common ground that 10-20 folks would want to purchase to keep the cost down (and make them nearly free with the ability to get a picture with one and have a free membership extension).

I will upload the new graphic to cafepress who can easily handle printing one off shirts on polos and other nicer type shirts with the logo on the breast.


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> Im happy to make an attempt to please everyone, but the one off shirts seem to be very expensive!  It was my hope to find a common ground that 10-20 folks would want to purchase to keep the cost down (and make them nearly free with the ability to get a picture with one and have a free membership extension).
> 
> 
> 
> I will upload the new graphic to cafepress who can easily handle printing one off shirts on polos and other nicer type shirts with the logo on the breast.




Ok, though I really don't expect you to cater to my wishes if I'm the only one. You asked for feedback, and I thought you might be interested that I, and perhaps others, just won't wear a loud advertisement (even on vacation). I know many others won't have such issues.

FWIW, it's extremely rare for me to want to wear any advertising these days. I did when I was younger, but I'm now more interested in blending in and not standing out in a crowd. I know this isn't what you want to hear. And, it's really not that common at many of the resorts I visit,  either, though I have seen whimsical, humorous, shirts many times. 

If you go with the big print, perhaps you need a different approach with some humor...like a cartoon of a guy sitting on a beach talking to his neighbor (in a suit) with a caption like those posted earlier... "You paid WHAT for your timeshare? I bought here for just $1" or similar...

Have you thought about grabbing a new domain like top5timesharelies.com and just print that url on the shirt (nothing else, not even the tug logo etc). List the top five lies on the page and link to Tug. I think this approach may be more effective, and I would expect it to be much more of a conversation starter than the other messages, but then I prefer subtle (!) advertising. This I would wear. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian

believe this is what you are looking for Ken?

http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf

old logo over breast pocket?


----------



## traveldaddy

How about:

I went to the presentation and all I got was this lousy tee shirt.

(Good thing, it's worth more than the timeshare they were selling!)


----------



## traveldaddy

or how about?






[Okay, I know, been into the sauce a little too much - AGAIN]


----------



## TUGBrian

hahaha...im sure the cost of printing a photograph on a t-shirt would be ridiculous...but thats pretty funny too =)


----------



## Ken555

TUGBrian said:


> believe this is what you are looking for Ken?
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf
> 
> old logo over breast pocket?




Nope


Sent from my iPad


----------



## TUGBrian

I must have misunderstood "small logo, polo, short phrase" then...what exactly are you looking for?


----------

